# Indiana DNR, 14 member ag comm., and TSS submission



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, August 18, 2014 

CWD TSE PRION Singeltary Submission to Indiana Department of Natural Resources, four out-of-state wildlife disease experts, and to the 14-member Agriculture and Natural Resources Interim Study Committee 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/08/cwd-tse-prion-singeltary-submission-to.html


kind regards, terry


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

terry said:


> Monday, August 18, 2014
> 
> CWD TSE PRION Singeltary Submission to Indiana Department of Natural Resources, four out-of-state wildlife disease experts, and to the 14-member Agriculture and Natural Resources Interim Study Committee
> 
> ...



re-Indiana Department of Natural Resources, four out-of-state wildlife disease experts, and to the 14-member Agriculture and Natural Resources Interim Study Committee 


ABSOLUTELY DAMNING EVIDENCE AND CONCERNS by these Doctors that gave testimony today. one of the things that caught my attention (there were many), was the fact they did some sort of testing on FAWNS (I will have to go over this again), but there was a study, and they included FAWNS, which they normally do not, and were shocked at what they found, 3 out of 36 positive for CWD, 5 months of age if I heard correctly the first time, an 8% infection rate for fawns. also, there is concern for cwd to cross species. also, I find it odd that the captive industry, when it comes to the TSE prion disease and gathering samples, compared to all other TSE prion disease in other species, the captive cervid industry is the only ones that are allowed to gather their own samples without any oversight. this one Doctor seemed very concerned about the possibility of fraud from a captive facility in this aspect of sample collection. this is from apprx., 218 breeders and 47 shooting pressurves. I remember what happened with mad cow disease BSE testing, and the incident where they were using HEALTHY CATTLE BRAINS for testing, yes, brains they knew were negative for BSE, and this was when there was suppose to be officials on site. go figure... this meeting was taped live, if you missed it, from what I was told, it will be archived for future viewing for the public. this may take a week or so...terry


Interim Study Committee on Agriculture and Natural Resources

watch live ;

http://iga.in.gov/legislative/2014/meeting/watchlive/72604b10-1290-4287-aa70-694706661a1b/

http://iga.in.gov/static-documents/9/6/1/c/961c026f/meeting.pdf


about those healthy brains that were used in the USDA BSE surveillance testing program ;


Date: June 21, 2007 at 2:49 pm PST 

Owner and Corporation Plead Guilty to Defrauding Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE) Surveillance Program 

An Arizona meat processing company and its owner pled guilty in February 2007 to charges of theft of Government funds, mail fraud, and wire fraud. The owner and his company defrauded the BSE Surveillance Program when they falsified BSE Surveillance Data Collection Forms and then submitted payment requests to USDA for the services. In addition to the targeted sample population (those cattle that were more than 30 months old or had other risk factors for BSE), the owner submitted to USDA, or caused to be submitted, BSE obex (brain stem) samples from healthy USDA-inspected cattle. As a result, the owner fraudulently received approximately $390,000. Sentencing is scheduled for May 2007. 

snip... 

Topics that will be covered in ongoing or planned reviews under Goal 1 include: 

soundness of BSE maintenance sampling (APHIS), 

implementation of Performance-Based Inspection System enhancements for specified risk material (SRM) violations and improved inspection controls over SRMs (FSIS and APHIS), 

snip... 

The findings and recommendations from these efforts will be covered in future semiannual reports as the relevant audits and investigations are completed. 

4 USDA OIG SEMIANNUAL REPORT TO CONGRESS FY 2007 1st Half 

http://www.usda.gov/oig/webdocs/sarc070619.pdf 

-MORE Office of the United States Attorney District of Arizona FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE For Information Contact Public Affairs February 16, 2007 WYN HORNBUCKLE Telephone: (602) 514-7625 Cell: (602) 525-2681 

CORPORATION AND ITS PRESIDENT PLEAD GUILTY TO DEFRAUDING GOVERNMENT&#8217;S MAD COW DISEASE SURVEILLANCE PROGRAM 

PHOENIX -- Farm Fresh Meats, Inc. and Roland Emerson Farabee, 55, of Maricopa, Arizona, pleaded guilty to stealing $390,000 in government funds, mail fraud and wire fraud, in federal district court in Phoenix. U.S. Attorney Daniel Knauss stated, &#8220;The integrity of the system that tests for mad cow disease relies upon the honest cooperation of enterprises like Farm Fresh Meats. Without that honest cooperation, consumers both in the U.S. and internationally are at risk. We want to thank the USDA&#8217;s Office of Inspector General for their continuing efforts to safeguard the public health and enforce the law.&#8221; Farm Fresh Meats and Farabee were charged by Information with theft of government funds, mail fraud and wire fraud. According to the Information, on June 7, 2004, Farabee, on behalf of Farm Fresh Meats, signed a contract with the U.S. Department of Agriculture (the &#8220;USDA Agreement&#8221 to collect obex samples from cattle at high risk of mad cow disease (the &#8220;Targeted Cattle Population&#8221. The Targeted Cattle Population consisted of the following cattle: cattle over thirty months of age; nonambulatory cattle; cattle exhibiting signs of central nervous system disorders; cattle exhibiting signs of mad cow disease; and dead cattle. Pursuant to the USDA Agreement, the USDA agreed to pay Farm Fresh Meats $150 per obex sample for collecting obex samples from cattle within the Targeted Cattle Population, and submitting the obex samples to a USDA laboratory for mad cow disease testing. Farm Fresh Meats further agreed to maintain in cold storage the sampled cattle carcasses and heads until the test results were received by Farm Fresh Meats. 

Evidence uncovered during the government&#8217;s investigation established that Farm Fresh Meats and Farabee submitted samples from cattle outside the Targeted Cattle Population. Specifically, Farm Fresh Meats and Farabee submitted, or caused to be submitted, obex samples from healthy, USDA inspected cattle, in order to steal government moneys. 

Evidence collected also demonstrated that Farm Fresh Meats and Farabee failed to maintain cattle carcasses and heads pending test results and falsified corporate books and records to conceal their malfeasance. Such actions, to the extent an obex sample tested positive (fortunately, none did), could have jeopardized the USDA&#8217;s ability to identify the diseased animal and pinpoint its place of origin. On Wednesday, February 14, 2007, Farm Fresh Meats and Farabee pleaded guilty to stealing government funds and using the mails and wires to effect the scheme. According to their guilty pleas: 

(a) Farm Fresh Meats collected, and Farabee directed others to collect, obex samples from cattle outside the Targeted Cattle Population, which were not subject to payment by the USDA; 

(b) Farm Fresh Meats 2 and Farabee caused to be submitted payment requests to the USDA knowing that the requests were based on obex samples that were not subject to payment under the USDA Agreement; 

(c) Farm Fresh Meats completed and submitted, and Farabee directed others to complete and submit, BSE Surveillance Data Collection Forms to the USDA&#8217;s testing laboratory that were false and misleading; 

(d) Farm Fresh Meats completed and submitted, and Farabee directed others to complete and submit, BSE Surveillance Submission Forms filed with the USDA that were false and misleading; 

(e) Farm Fresh Meats falsified, and Farabee directed others to falsify, internal Farm Fresh Meats documents to conceal the fact that Farm Fresh Meats was seeking and obtaining payment from the USDA for obex samples obtained from cattle outside the Targeted Cattle Population; and 

(f) Farm Fresh Meats failed to comply with, and Farabee directed others to fail to comply with, the USDA Agreement by discarding cattle carcasses and heads prior to receiving BSE test results. A conviction for theft of government funds carries a maximum penalty of 10 years imprisonment. Mail fraud and wire fraud convictions carry a maximum penalty of 20 years imprisonment. Convictions for the above referenced violations also carry a maximum fine of $250,000 for individuals and $500,000 for organizations. In determining an actual sentence, Judge Earl H. Carroll will consult the U.S. Sentencing Guidelines, which provide appropriate sentencing ranges. The judge, however, is not bound by those guidelines in determining a sentence. 

Sentencing is set before Judge Earl H. Carroll on May 14, 2007. The investigation in this case was conducted by Assistant Special Agent in Charge Alejandro Quintero, United States Department of Agriculture, Office of Inspector General. The prosecution is being handled by Robert Long, Assistant U.S. Attorney, District of Arizona, Phoenix. CASE NUMBER: CR-07-00160-PHX-EHC RELEASE NUMBER: 2007-051(Farabee) # # # 

http://www.usdoj.gov/usao/az/press_releases/2007/2007-051(Farabee).pdf 


Monday, August 18, 2014 

CWD TSE PRION Singeltary Submission to Indiana Department of Natural Resources, four out-of-state wildlife disease experts, and to the 14-member Agriculture and Natural Resources Interim Study Committee 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/08/cwd-tse-prion-singeltary-submission-to.html


Thursday, May 02, 2013 

*** Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) Texas Important Update on OBEX ONLY TEXTING ***

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/05/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-texas.html


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Wednesday, August 20, 2014 

Indiana lawmakers discuss deer import ban, as feds decide against it

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/08/indiana-lawmakers-discuss-deer-import.html



kind regards, terry


----------

